# Making a small move between CDMX and Puebla



## enlguy (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi,

Searching is not yielding much. Is anyone aware of a trusted company or service to make a small move "down the road?" It will just be a few boxes and bags - a little too much for rideshare or bus, but not enough to hire a full moving company and wait on shipping. I'm hoping there's an in-between option of maybe hiring a driver with a van to take me to Puebla. 

Any thoughts on where to look, or has anyone else made small domestic moves within Mexico? An old thread mentioned Estafeta, but it seems I'd end up paying $100 just to have a couple boxes shipped, and then I'd have to worry about something getting lost (or "lost"). Hopefully there are other options. 

Thank you!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

can you drive a stick shift? Avis rents cargo vans. 

At my local home depot there are always a few medium sized box trucks parked in the far end of the lot with a guy or two in each waiting on somebody who needs something big moved.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> can you drive a stick shift? Avis rents cargo vans.
> 
> At my local home depot there are always a few medium sized box trucks parked in the far end of the lot with a guy or two in each waiting on somebody who needs something big moved.


The same is true of Sam's or Costco.
But I might start with a realtor for a reference. 
With a smile I will share with you our one and only internal to Mexico relocation. I think the company was a referral from a friend - but we were leaving a very very heavily wooded community - and those people worshiped their trees. The mover had to park outside the community (perhaps 400-500 yards away) and hand cart the household goods (on cobblestone streets) . It took hours (and we did not have all that much stuff).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

if you pack carefully use Castores . It is a freight company that goes all over the country. Also estafeta freight may be an option. They can pack for you for a fee but yo have to bring the stuff to them. Other wise pack very well and ship.


----------



## enlguy (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah, considering just shipping a box or two at this point... Estafeta I only saw package shipping options on the site (granted, my Spanish isn't perfect). I'll look at Castores, too... it's such a simple move, I figured there would be someone that just can help drive, but Uber is like 2000 pesos, and not sure how patient they'd be about me loading up things into their car...

I don't really have time to go walk around the city looking for someone in a parking lot that I can rely on to show up at the right time tomorrow and help with all this... 

A car rental would be about as much as the Uber, with only the additional hassle of then having to pick up and return the vehicle, so might as well sweet talk an Uber driver, in that case..

Looking at DHL now, as I know they're reliable and have a store not too far from here...


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

If it is truly only a box or two perhaps you can take a bus and throw the boxes down below as luggage. That has to be a rather common bus route.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

DHL is the best and the most expensive. Fedex terrestre can be as cheap as estafeta.. so another optiopn but you can also take boxes on the bus. My friends are artesans and they travel with large boxes and bags of merchandise as well. If it is not a very large box pau the extra luggage.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Look at the mover ads on Segundamano. I found my last mover that way. In my experience there are LOTS of independent operators with vans and small trucks that are happy to do this kind of work for a very reasonable cost. I’ve made three internal moves (Culiacán to Mexico City, Mexico City to Querétaro, Querétaro to Tlaxcala) and have always used local independents. Also great for pick-up and delivery of furniture, etc.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Estafeta is fine- I've used them to send and receive packages- they aren't known for disappearing stuff.


----------

